# Allergies & Hypoallergenic diet



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Two years ago, my dog started itching uncontrollably and after taking him to a specialist hypothesized that he was allergic to meat products, so we switched him to California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato dog food, got rid of synthetic fabrics that he sleeps on, and Benedryl 12.5mg when it's super bad.

Now he's started itching and biting himself like crazy again. He doesn't have fleas. I'm wondering if here's allergic to his dog food now? Can anyone suggest another hypoallergenic dog food?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you thought about trying a raw diet? I feed my dog Nature's Variety Instinct Frozen Raw food. It is supposed to be great for dogs with allergies. It is expensive, but worth it if your dog does well on it.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

dbeech said:


> Have you thought about trying a raw diet? I feed my dog Nature's Variety Instinct Frozen Raw food. It is supposed to be great for dogs with allergies. It is expensive, but worth it if your dog does well on it.


It looks like all of the raw food diet options have meat in them. I'm still pretty certain that he has a meat sensitivity because on the occasions when he's eaten meat, he immediately runs to our carpet and pushes his muzzle on the ground, looks like he's trying to carve a path with his nose. 

But thanks for the suggestion anyways.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, I'm sorry to hear your struggles. I would have never in a gazillion years thought a carnivor could be allergic to meat??!! hmmmm.... hopefully one of the experts here on the board can point you in the right direction!!

Good Luck and I hope you find something that helps your baby!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would recommend a nutritionist, and Sabine does a lot of work with alllergies. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main .Follow the link there , to her consultation site.


----------

